# Morality Lighting - ?????



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

buddyyemen said:


> Anyone here this term with regards to outside lighting?
> 
> First time hearing it, after a google search I am more confused.
> 
> ...


It's about Earth hour,and when earth hour comes remember to turn on all of your lights,start all of your cars and trucks ,snow blower, lawn mower,anything that will annoy the earth hour folks,shine a few 1500 watt metal halide fixtures up at the sky during earth hour.....:laughing:



http://www.tcdsb.org/Board/environment/EarthHour/Documents/Fact%20Sheet%202012.pdf





.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I can only assume it's poor morality lighting and all of them are red.... :whistling2:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

The only thing I can think of would be something I heard a radio host talking about. He lived on the west coast of California, and in his area, the local codes prohibit showing a light out onto the ocean after some time at night. Has to be full dark. The neighbors walk the beach at night hoping to catch someone so that they can issue fines.

Apparently there is a small fish or squid of some type that is supposed to follow the moon phases to migrate, feed, mate and this sea creature would think the lights on the homes were the moon. This would lure the fish into shallow waters and it couldn't do what it was supposed to.:blink: 

Maybe in your area there is some similar code.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Here is an example. 3rd page, item 7.

http://www.richmondhill.ca/documents/meetings/cow/9_5_2006_16_30/Item 14.pdf


----------



## buddyyemen (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Guys,

I have asked 3 different "lighting" guys and no one had a straight answer, but all steered towards light intrusion, etc.

Got to love "designers"


Thanks again

B


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

love this board, it's a never ending education. :thumbsup: Gonna spring that term at my next buildings & maintenance meeting at church..."we're obviously in need of more morality lighting here"... :laughing:


----------



## yankeewired (Jul 3, 2008)

Next you may get a request for behave yourself lighting . Someone made up the term.


----------



## buddyyemen (May 21, 2012)

stuiec said:


> Here is an example. 3rd page, item 7.
> 
> http://www.richmondhill.ca/documents/meetings/cow/9_5_2006_16_30/Item 14.pdf


I see this on google aswell, thanks. Just silly this whole thing.

They are getting a price for 10 lights I like

That should cover everything.....Thanks again gang.:thumbsup:

B


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

JohnR said:


> The only thing I can think of would be something I heard a radio host talking about. He lived on the west coast of California, and in his area, the local codes prohibit showing a light out onto the ocean after some time at night. Has to be full dark. The neighbors walk the beach at night hoping to catch someone so that they can issue fines.
> 
> Apparently there is a small fish or squid of some type that is supposed to follow the moon phases to migrate, feed, mate and this sea creature would think the lights on the homes were the moon. This would lure the fish into shallow waters and it couldn't do what it was supposed to.:blink:
> 
> Maybe in your area there is some similar code.


If I bought a home on the coast then they ripped that one off on me, my nut would be overtorqued.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> If I bought a home on the coast then they ripped that one off on me, my nut would be overtorqued.




Turtle 



Don


----------

